# KEEPING CROAKER ALIVE???



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

i know a good couple of tricks like,

1. 2 aerators.

2. a frozen water bottle to keep da fishies frisky.

3. some croaker saver stuff that reduces the amonia content

but does anybody have any other cool tricks or tips??:biggrin:

thanks all, yall have a great weekend,

jess


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Jess said:


> i know a good couple of tricks like,
> 
> 2. a frozen water bottle to keep da fishies frisky.


I am sure you know this but others might not but the water needs to be saltwater. If the bottle breaks or leaks it will kill your bait if it is freshwater.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Big ice chest with a 12 v bubbler. No heating the water and I think the croakers kick longer than if drugged on oxygen. I keeps tons alive and never have them die besides them bein beat up.


----------



## the troutman (Jun 4, 2009)

Biggest thing to me is water temperature. Cool water = higher oxygen content. The Croaker saver stuff does help as does good aeration. That and keep the slime foam cleaned out.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Keep the water clean, cool and aerated. If they are going to be in there for two days or more throw a couple of shrimp in there. Them little buggers are hungry. Don't know what difference that would make, except maybe they appreciate there last meal a little


----------



## the troutman (Jun 4, 2009)

Funny you say that. We were fishing a tournament one time and my buddy decided it wise to put the Coaker and Shrimp together; big mistake! Those Croaker made a meal out of every shrimp they came in contact with. They are ravenous little suckers!


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

*ice in baitwell*

you need to be careful when lowering water temp if you lower water temp more than five degrees it will cause the bait to go into shock when you cast it out you can lower temp pretty fast and get a way with it but when raising temp it pays to go slow or the bait will suffer


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont put too many of the little critters in too small a livewell. You can do all the stuff you mentioned and they'll still die if you jam 10 dozen in a pickle bucket. Gotta use a little good judgement.


----------



## Fishin Medic (Apr 1, 2009)

A buddy of mine keeps his croaker in circular livewell rather than ur normal livewells, he says this keeps them from bumping into the corners in wich has an effect on their lifespan.... not sure if this is true though


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Fishin Medic said:


> A buddy of mine keeps his croaker in circular livewell rather than ur normal livewells, he says this keeps them from bumping into the corners in wich has an effect on their lifespan.... not sure if this is true though


It is true.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

a bigger livewell

My main livewell is a 48 qt with two double tube aerator and a water pump to move the water. Both are hooked up to a cig ligher plug. I drilled holes through the top to run the air lines as you will need to keep the lid latched when in route. Drop in a frozen water bottle to keep the temps down.

I can keep 4-5 dozen alive all day without any dead loss. I only take 6-8 with me while wading per session in the surf and a few more when wading the bay.

The large water quantity and water pump in the livewell keep the water well aerated and circulated. The extra water helps dissipate the ammonia from the fish waste.

Fresh water is always a good idea! When possible, change the water with the cleanest water you can get.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

You have to recirculate freshwater. You can throw ice an aeration system, etc etc but the best is to have a real livewell with freshwater getting pumped into it. Those fish after a while will dirty up the water with poop and what not.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I used croakers for the first time this past weekend and had about 10 die. I put "shrimp buddies" in the bucket, had my aerator going strong, used a dip net, and used my bucket that was lined with styrofoam to keep the water cool. Even with the shrimp buddies tablets, should I have changed out the water with fresh?


----------



## pingman (May 6, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> I am sure you know this but others might not but the water needs to be saltwater. If the bottle breaks or leaks it will kill your bait if it is freshwater.


Has anyone tried "frozen Jell Packs" instead of frozen water bottles?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I use a pure oxygen setup and will keep them alive an entire day.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont know if it makes much a difference, but from a swimmers perspective... we would areate a pool which requires a pump and PVC pipes with holes drilled in them to spray on the pool at night which cools a pool in the summer... when areating a pool, water being sprayed on the surface really cools the water itself.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I bought an 02 System and its like crack for them fin fish


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

koncept1 said:


> I used croakers for the first time this past weekend and had about 10 die. I put "shrimp buddies" in the bucket, had my aerator going strong, used a dip net, and used my bucket that was lined with styrofoam to keep the water cool. Even with the shrimp buddies tablets, should I have changed out the water with fresh?


Yes! Take a few bucket loads of water out and replace with some fresh water from the bay... Its important to change out your water.


----------

